

Kindle makes for heavy reading - husky
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/oct/26/kindle-weighs-more-when-fully-loaded

======
cafard
I'm tempted to ask whether 800 pages of Tolstoy weigh more than 800 pages of
Dan Brown ...

